# Ping G400 driver



## Jacko_G (Apr 20, 2018)

It's awesome - buy one.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 20, 2018)

Cracking review. &#129315;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077; love it


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 20, 2018)

The G400 or the G400 Max?

I have the G400 Max and found it so easy to hit compared others tested. Others may get a bit better distance but the G400 Max has so much forgiveness.
The hybrids are easy to hit too.


----------

